
Student Arrested in Connection with Cyber Attacks on Miami-Dade Public Schools - badRNG
https://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/student-arrested-in-connection-with-cyber-attacks-on-miami-dade-public-schools/2287613/
======
badRNG
It seems to me that if a school district's network is vulnerable enough that a
child can bring it down, there is liability on their side. The schools'
network shouldn't be crippled by a kid.

It feels like borderline absurdity for the FBI and Secret Service to pat
themselves on the back for tracking down a child who broke a system so
vulnerable that simply pointing a tool at it can break it. It's treated the
same way they'd treat a kid who pulled off an Oceans 11 style heist.

